# Lemon-Blueberry-Poppy Seed Bread



## Raine (Mar 22, 2005)

Lemon-Blueberry-Poppy Seed Bread  

Ingredients

Topping 

1/2  cup  sugar  
1/3  cup  all-purpose flour  
1/2  tsp  cinnamon  
1/4  cup  butter, cut up, softened  

Bread 

3/4  cup  sugar  
1/4  cup  butter, cut up, softened  
1  med  egg  
1/2  cup  milk  
2  cups  all-purpose flour  
2  tsp  baking powder  
1/4  tsp  salt  
2  cups  fresh blueberries  
2  tbsp  poppy seeds  
1  tbsp  grated lemon peel  

Glaze 

1/2  cup  powdered sugar  
1  tbsp  lemon juice  

Instructions
 1.  Heat oven to 375°F. Grease 9x5-inch loaf pan. In small bowl, stir together all topping ingredients until crumbly. 

2.  In small bowl, stir together 2 cups flour, baking powder and salt. Add dry ingredients to egg mixture; stir until combined. Stir in blueberries, poppy seeds and lemon peel. Do not overmix. Spread batter in pan. Sprinkle with topping. 

3.  Bake 50 to 55 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool in pan on wire rack 10 minutes. Remove from pan; cool completely on wire rack. 

4.  In small bowl, stir together all glaze ingredients until smooth. Drizzle over cooled bread. 

 PER SLICE: 215 calories, 7 g total fat (4 g saturated fat), 3 g protein, 37 g carbohydrate, 30 mg cholesterol, 145 mg sodium, 1 g fib


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 22, 2005)

*Lemon Blueberry Bread*

Sounds fantastic and just in time for Easter.  I will make this soon.  They will love this when it is homemade.  No donuts for us.  They always look forward to something that has extras and I just love this combination.  Thank you Rainee for sharing.  I am sure you tried it and liked it.


----------

